# Traditional wet shaving



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

The benefits of traditional wet shaving are numerous and attractive to men whom are familiar with high performance knives and have the interest in maintaining them.

At its simplest wet shaving is using water and a soap to shave-

Like anything else its easy to get caught up in the minutia and "acquisition disorders".

So what do you need to start?


Water-
shave Soap-
Brush-
Razor-A Double Edge or straight razor ( there are a few other options)
Aftershave for skincare
Thats it, easy right!

Here are a few photos of shave set ups to whet your interest.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice pictures to test the load time. Hey, and that DE in pic#1 looks mighty familiar.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> Nice pictures to test the load time. Hey, and that DE in pic#1 looks mighty familiar.


 
Its your Gillette NEW brother! haha


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

And I can't thank you enough for it!


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> And I can't thank you enough for it!


 
Why sure!

Here is some straight razors-


----------



## my19 (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful gear, Jim ... and as a dedicated wet shaver with my fleet of Gillette Superspeeds and a Slim, how tricky is that transition to a straight?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2011)

It took me about 10 shaves or so before I started getting comfortable results. Basically it was like learning to shave all over again. Though I am glad I made the switch. And now the rabbit hole goes even deeper...


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm interested in finally ditching the electrics and triple-blade Gillettes. Is a double-edge a good way to jump in? Also, are there skincare products that don't have much odor, as I'm not into colognes, aftershaves, etc. Thanks,


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> I'm interested in finally ditching the electrics and triple-blade Gillettes. Is a double-edge a good way to jump in? Also, are there skincare products that don't have much odor, as I'm not into colognes, aftershaves, etc. Thanks,


 
A DE is a fine way to shave! Most of my shaves are with a DE, the straights are for weekends and special occasions.
There are many unscented products, a short perusal of Westcoastshaving.com will reveal many choices. 
Aftershave is primarily for skincare, not fragrance, although many do have some fragrance. Witch hazel is a good choice as it does a great job and does not last but a few moments on your skin. 
You can find a great resource of info at Badgerandblade.com


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

my19 said:


> Beautiful gear, Jim ... and as a dedicated wet shaver with my fleet of Gillette Superspeeds and a Slim, how tricky is that transition to a straight?



I would guess its like many other endeavors its up to the learnee! I found it a challenge, but most certainly doable.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Funny thing, until recently I was convinced that straights gave the closest shave but then Jim PIF'd me (Paid it Forward) with an old "New" style Gillette DE and I'm floored with how well it works. I'm loving how fast and easy I can get a straight razor shave which is needed sometimes when I'm on the run. Straights do talk my language though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> I'm interested in finally ditching the electrics and triple-blade Gillettes. Is a double-edge a good way to jump in? Also, are there skincare products that don't have much odor, as I'm not into colognes, aftershaves, etc. Thanks,


 
David, you need to get a billet of Del's damascus sent over to Butch for a razor grind job.


----------



## Jay (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim said:


>


 
That's some very thin and foamy looking lather. Did it come out of a can?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Leisureknife said:


> That's some very thin and foamy looking lather. Did it come out of a can?




Too funny!


----------



## rancho (Feb 28, 2011)

aframestokyo has some nice razors, it's been on my 'to get' list for a while. i havent used a razor in a few years because i get terrible razor burn on my throat, but im confident that a good razor along the lines of this would give me better results. currently i just use a beard trimmer and have permanent stubble, but im 25 so i can get away with it 

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-27988581933240_2148_1220216[


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> David, you need to get a billet of Del's damascus sent over to Butch for a razor grind job.


Yeah, I probably do


----------



## Crazy Cutter (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting.....

Just how easy is it to seriously cut yourseld with a DE or a straight though?

Jim


----------



## spinblue (Mar 1, 2011)

I used a DE forever, don't you dare even think about moving it laterally. Yikes, it makes a mess.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

Crazy Cutter said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> Just how easy is it to seriously cut yourseld with a DE or a straight though?
> 
> Jim


 
A DE is a safety razor- you can cut yourself if you are really really intoxicated- seriously though its not voodoo, millions of men shaved like this for a decades.




spinblue said:


> I used a DE forever, don't you dare even think about moving it laterally. Yikes, it makes a mess.


 
Always a good plan with any razor!


----------



## Jay (Mar 1, 2011)

This exact blade is winging its way to me as I type.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

Jay said:


> This exact blade is winging its way to me as I type.



Very nice Jay!


----------



## Jay (Mar 2, 2011)

It has arrived.

I better bring flowers home.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2011)

Jay I could not believe how nice that razor was today- You need to post more photos of your gear!


----------



## JMC076 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ive been DE shaving since the start of the year and have gotta say i love it. So glad to give away the expensive 4 blade cartridge rubbish. Much more enjoyable with a brush or two and nice rotation of soaps, rather than goop in a can...:bashhead:

Gotta agree with Jim, B&B is a great resource for info. However be warned, if your easily influenced and dont like spending money, stay well away from all those enablers. :laugh:


Josh


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a wet shaver. My #1 Razor is a Merkur #38 Classic. From time to time I also use a Merkur Future. At one time I had over a dozen badger brushes of various makes and grades but I have winnowed it down to 4 I use pretty much all the time A Plisson #12 HMW, a Simson Chubby #2 in Best , A Rooney #1 Medium Silvertip, and a custom Shavemac in Silvertip. I regularly use and like them all for different reasons.

My favorite soaps are Trumper's Rose, I have three I enjoy from QED: Patchouli-Tea Tree-Peppermint, Lime, and Lavender. I also have a love hate relationship with Mitchell's Wool Fat.

In terms of creams. Most any rose scented cream. I also like Trumpers Coconut. And both Lavender and Lime cream from Castle Forbes

My advice to anyone who is interested in making the switch from a multi-bladed monster and a can of goop to this is take it easy. Let the weight of the safety razor do the work...you don't press it into your skin like you do with a BIC disposable... Also, try different brand blades. I like Japanese Feather Brand blades closely followed by Swedish Gillettes. There are also a couple of good websites dedicated to wet shaving. Badgerandblade.com and Shavemyface.com

Its a great way to start the day!


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2011)

Excellent advice Jeff!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 25, 2011)

Best thing about a classic shave(aside from the lack of disposable goods): It's so effing relaxing! Makes me want to get some bourbon and take a nap afterwards.


----------



## brianw (Mar 28, 2011)

All the post here are spot on...the best way to start the day is a classic shave. Jim that New does look vaguely familiar as well. Nice straights Jay... I would never be able to post mine....just dingy old 105 yr old swedish and german steel....Although they were my grandfathers and could never be replaced....!!!


----------



## Bill Burke (Mar 29, 2011)

Jay said:


> This exact blade is winging its way to me as I type.


 
That is a beautiful razor. I made the leap right to straights about ten years ago. then decide to make some razors. I recommend against damascus for a razor. they look god but only shave marginally well, I believe that it is in the grain structure. I had a talk with Devin T. the other night and he is of the same opinion. 

This is the nicest shaving razor that I have made to date every bit as clean and smooth a shave as my best old razor.





This one was good as well but not quite as good I think it was because the blade was a couple thousands thicker.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

Bill Burke said:


> That is a beautiful razor. I made the leap right to straights about ten years ago. then decide to make some razors. I recommend against damascus for a razor. they look god but only shave marginally well, I believe that it is in the grain structure. I had a talk with Devin T. the other night and he is of the same opinion.
> 
> This is the nicest shaving razor that I have made to date every bit as clean and smooth a shave as my best old razor.
> 
> This one was good as well but not quite as good I think it was because the blade was a couple thousands thicker.



Nice Bill,real nice! The blade geometry is so critical on these blades, it sounds like you have that one on the sweet spot.


----------



## l r harner (Mar 30, 2011)

shaved lat night and i think its the last shave on the hone job from what i thinkn is 2 months ago. its a cpm154 blade and the only think is that rigt after the honing its a bit harsh the first 2 shaves till i get it smoothed out on the strop but then its great for a good long time 

i will only be hitting it with the C12K and i am making a new leather bench strop so that might help 10 fold on smoothing the first shave or 2 out


----------

